# All-Clad or Emerilware Pro-Clad Cookware Feedback or Reviews?



## jfinley (Nov 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback or experiences with All-Clad or Emerilware Pro-Clad and similar lines of cookware?

I just joined a new online retail cookware company called Capital Cookware as their CTO (Chief Technology Officer) a few months ago.   My job is all about the tech stuff; website, channel marketing integration, SEO, inventory mgmt. systems, and things of the like.  Unfortunately I know nothing about cookware.  The most cooking I do is boiling water for hot dogs and beans or the occasional omelet.  Capital Cookare sells a lot of the higher end sets, pans, and whatnot.   So I’m trying to learn as I go and was hoping the forums could give me some insight and feedback into the products and usage.

It seems we sell a lot of Emerilware.  They seem to have multiple levels of cookware from Pro-Clad, Non-stick Enamel, Non-Stick Anodized, and Stainless Steel.   We sell out of it quite quickly, so it is evidently a favorite.   We can’t keep the Emerilware Pro-Clad fry pans 8”, 10” and 12” in stock very long.   My employer says they are the best pans to have.

What’s the difference with using these types of cookware?   Do they use them in the restaurant business?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My opinion is that generally brands affiliated with a star's name are of lesser quality than brands that bear the manufacturer's name. Many star branded wares are still good though.

All Clad has moved to a 7 ply process over just 3. Performance seems to be minorly improved.

But I consider all of that to be overpriced in the market. I tend to focus on companies like Tramontina that produce wares that test very closely to the All-Clad but at much lower costs.

You would be hard pressed to find anyone here recommending purchasing pans or knives as a set. Usually money is better spent buying exactly what you really use so you get the right gear for your cooking style without unused items.

The exception is this set http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontin...nless-Steel-TriPly-Clad-Cookware-Set/11072505 though the 5 quart dutchoven is not as good a match to the set as a 6 quart would be.

Most restaurants rely on plain aluminum and/or carbon steel pans rather than fancy clad goods.

You should pay for an online subscription to Cook's Illustrated and read their pots and pans testing over the last few years. Would be money very well spent.


----------



## jfinley (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome info.  Thanks!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You got hired as Chief Technology Officer and you know nothing about cookware technology, nor how to ask your vendors/supppliers?  Good for you, madam... that is quite the admirable accomplishment!  I think I'll apply for a job as your boss.  I know nothing about being bossy.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

p.s.  I have a cupboard full of All-clad (Master Chef series), Circulon, and Calphalon... plus a few other random aluminum pots and pans.  The All-clad is the best performing.  Sure it costs but it is well worth the money.


----------



## jfinley (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info phatch!   I'll have to look into the Tramontina sets and see what they are all about.   Real world use and the competitor info are the kind of info you don't get from suppliers/vendors.   This is very helpful.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I was given an emerilware 5qt saute pan. Hard anodized, I believe. It is a terrible pan! I'm not the type to overheat pans much, but this thing is bowed up so much in the middle, it's almost worthless to use now. It really does look like a pan that was severely overheated 100's of times and ran under cold water immediately. But that's not the case. That's from normal use, with very few overheats and no water. I've had it for only a few years but I think I'm going to throw it away soon. Glad I didn't pay for it! 

+1 on the tramontinas. Those are my favorite pans to buy if I'm going to pay full price for something.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

My apologies at what was likely interpreted as offensive comments, jfindley.  I re-read your post and now see that the "technology" for which you support is the web marketing aspects... not the cookware technology.  I had a gut-reaction that should not have been focussed at you.  I had a bad day at work yesterday where a "technology expert" was talking rediculously with a totally political intent and total disregard for the real engineering/technology considerations.  I'm sorry.  Good luck to you on your new job.


----------

